# Protank Build - Twisted Coil



## Mammon (1/4/14)

I decided to try my hand at rebuilding the coil of my Pro Tank Mini 2, and I think it turned out great. Bigger clouds and tons of flavour, compared to the stock coils. This is my first coil build I'm proud of. 

I used 8 wraps of two twisted 0.16mm nichrome wires, wound around 2mm silica wick. I stuck a pin through the wick when winding.

Came out to 1.6 ohm give or take... (dodgy multimeter)




After a few pulses, all the turns glowed nice and evenly, not just middle ones as in the pic.



So I'm a happy new vaper  Cheers!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 4


----------



## Dr Evil (1/4/14)

Nice work, how was your first vape off it, did it feel awesome knowing you built that coil? 

Sent from my S4 LTE using my finger


----------



## devdev (1/4/14)

Good job! To all the new coilers, please understand if you can hack a protank coil you will have no issues with working on an RBA - only difference is it can be a little tricky trapping the coil legs under the screws

Great work @Mammon

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Andre (2/4/14)

Mammon said:


> I decided to try my hand at rebuilding the coil of my Pro Tank Mini 2, and I think it turned out great. Bigger clouds and tons of flavour, compared to the stock coils. This is my first coil build I'm proud of.
> 
> I used 8 wraps of two twisted 0.16mm nichrome wires, wound around 2mm silica wick. I stuck a pin through the wick when winding.
> 
> ...


That is so awesome, and twisted coil at a first try. I see a new Coil Master in the making.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Silver (2/4/14)

Super stuff @Mammon 
How is the vape from a consistency point of view? Any gurgling or dry hits etc?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mammon (2/4/14)

Thanks for the great responses! I really love this forum.



Dr Evil said:


> Nice work, how was your first vape off it, did it feel awesome knowing you built that coil?


First few vapes were surprising, actually gave me a bit of a headrush! And I say DIY is always better 



devdev said:


> Good job! To all the new coilers, please understand if you can hack a protank coil you will have no issues with working on an RBA - only difference is it can be a little tricky trapping the coil legs under the screws
> 
> Great work @Mammon


Thanks devdev, I'd love to move up to an RBA in the future. Will probably research my ass off first though.



Silver said:


> Super stuff @Mammon
> How is the vape from a consistency point of view? Any gurgling or dry hits etc?


I've never experienced a dry hit in my protank, except when the tank is almost empty. Vape is consistent, and I can crank up the voltage to 4.8 on my Vision Spinner 1300 without any burnt taste. But for the battery's sake last I'm staying at around 3.8V (9 watts). As for gurgling, I get a slight "bubble" every now and then, but that's because I'm using less flavour wick on top of the coil than usual I think, and it doesn't bother me.

Cheers!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Shako (2/4/14)

This looks awesome.


----------



## ET (2/4/14)

now go make a coil with cotton wick in it. you won't be sorry


----------



## crack2483 (2/4/14)

denizenx said:


> now go make a coil with cotton wick in it. you won't be sorry



is a cotton wick special cotton or just you average run of the mill house hold cotton swabs? 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## Andre (2/4/14)

Most on here recommend the organic cotton balls from any big pharmacy.


----------



## ET (2/4/14)

but feel more than free to use a normal household cotton ball, still healthier than a factory produced cigarette 
also that bamboo yarn stuff, anyone completely ditched the cotton for that yet?


----------



## Dr Evil (2/4/14)

denizenx said:


> but feel more than free to use a normal household cotton ball, still healthier than a factory produced cigarette
> also that bamboo yarn stuff, anyone completely ditched the cotton for that yet?


I'm still on cotton hey, huge flavour difference compared to silica wicks 

Sent from my S4 LTE using my finger

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## BhavZ (2/4/14)

I agree with @Dr Evil but strictly use organic cotton.


----------



## johan (2/4/14)

@denizenx if you are willing to almost vomit on the first 2 draws/vapes the bamboo yarn is an excellent wicking material and lasts much longer than cotton. I still prefer the bamboo yarn.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Andre (2/4/14)

johan said:


> @denizenx if you are willing to almost vomit on the first 2 draws/vapes the bamboo yarn is an excellent wicking material and lasts much longer than cotton. I still prefer the bamboo yarn.


We need to get hold of a more neutral bamboo. But for that it is far superior to cotton.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Reinvanhardt (2/4/14)

Hi Matthee. "Neutral" as in free from colouring?

Hearing this from @johan makes quite a statement. Are you also still using bamboo for your rebuildables?

I'm referring to this thread.

http://www.ecigssa.co.za/threads/bamboo-wick.1147/

Anyone else willing to testify?


----------



## johan (3/4/14)

@Reinvanhardt I must add that I use them raw / uncooked and therefore the horrible taste on first few draws due to most probably dye - I will bring some to the vape meet for those who want to try.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Reinvanhardt (3/4/14)

Thanks @johan


----------



## ET (3/4/14)

might have go swipe a little bit from @Rob Fisher to try out then


----------



## Riaz (3/4/14)

well done @Mammon 

awesome looking coil!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (3/4/14)

denizenx said:


> might have go swipe a little bit from @Rob Fisher to try out then



Don't have any of that @denizenx


----------



## Andre (3/4/14)

Reinvanhardt said:


> Hi Matthee. "Neutral" as in free from colouring?
> 
> Hearing this from @johan makes quite a statement. Are you also still using bamboo for your rebuildables?
> 
> ...


Using it in the Aqua (have boiled some) too good effect. Reos currently on ceramic wick - to last my visit in Brussels. Kayfun does not like the bamboo, I must confess and testify.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

